# G Shock general discussion



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Just thought I would start a general thread about G Shock watches. Just wanting to hear people's opinions of them really. Where do you reckon these things stand in the watch world? Some people seem to love em and for some people it's just a big no no. If so, why? There's people with huge collections of them and for most people just the one will suffice. So what's your opinion of them?

It's a weird one for me really, I had a G Shock as an everyday watch that I would wear everyday for everything. This is before the madness took over and I started frequenting forums and mixing with fellow watch enablers! It was a GA-100 and I thought nothing of it really, it was just a watch to me. Well fast forward and since delving deeper into watches, having had and still having some nice watches I seem to have hit G Shock madness. Not too mad really, I am only up to 8 but I have gone from liking G Shocks, to really liking G Shocks! It's all I ever seem to wear at the moment, and think about! I absolutely love them and they really fit in with my lifestyle as I am not the most careful person in the world! Plus I struggle much more staying on my skateboard nowadays compared to the past! You can just put these on and forget about them.

One of the things I really like is the variety of G Shocks which are available. There are so many! In all different colours and many limited editions. It's like a sub genre of watch collecting all on its own. They come in all shapes and sizes and there is always definitely one to suit everyone out there. Plus there is the more premium MTG and MRG ranges which cover the more high end market of G Shocks. I reckon every watch collector should own at least one G Shock! I am a bit of a newcomer to G Shocks really, I am still getting used to all the different models available, the serial codes, the different modules and special Japanese Domestic Models. But it's been an interesting journey so far. I seem to be always eying up my next one. Currently in my sights is a GW-5000U-1ER which could be my next one I reckon.

So who's into them? What's your thoughts on them? I know there are plenty of fans here!


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I don't own one (yet), but I have been very tempted by the solar powered square smaller ones 5610? I'm also interested in having one with a tide function and or a compass. However, I worry I might never wear it as I only ever wear the one quartz watch I have when I go cycling. The other problem I have with G Shocks is that some are huge and very ugly.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Like a lot of people on here, I've had quite a few G-Shocks over the years, and have enjoyed them all. I'm down to 3 in my current collection, and they are all keepers (if such a thing exists around here :laugh: ) starting with this GA100A:



Next up is the GBD-100:



And finally the mighty GST-B200:



They've all got plenty of wrist presence (especially the last one, which looks absolutely awesome) and of course they are all loaded with unnecessary features that won't get used, but it's all part of G-Shock ownership. Every collection should have at least one IMHO.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

I have one or two and as @Roxyben said there is so much variety in styles and colour that just make them fun to wear and with the bonus of being ready for anything (almost)


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Duncan U. said:


> I don't own one (yet), but I have been very tempted by the solar powered square smaller ones 5610? I'm also interested in having one with a tide function and or a compass. However, I worry I might never wear it as I only ever wear the one quartz watch I have when I go cycling. The other problem I have with G Shocks is that some are huge and very ugly.


 The 5610 squares would be a great only G Shock if you were to get one. That model really is the classic G Shock in my opinion. Multiband 6 and Tough Solar, any with these two features you can just wear and forget about them! Yes I guess some are rather large, I tend to find even the large ones though wear really well. Ugly, well I guess that's in the eye of the beholder! Some do look better than others though. Regarding tide readings, I have a couple which do this and I do find them useful. I have GW-7900B-1ER which would make a great only 1 G Shock, also the GBX-100 range covers tidal readings. These models come with the updated MIP display also which are very easy to read at all angles.



Davey P said:


> Every collection should have at least one IMHO.


 Couldn't agree more. Great little collection by the way, even with your three there is enough difference between them all to justify more than one!



Dxnnis said:


> I have one or two and as @Roxyben said there is so much variety in styles and colour that just make them fun to wear and with the bonus of being ready for anything (almost)


 Ha ha, one or two? Who you kidding!

I did think this thread would stay on the main watch discussion forum for a bit longer as it wasn't really meant for the Japanese discussion bit just yet. Its purpose was more to get a good cross section of replies from people who maybe don't frequent this bit of the forum as much or for people not so well versed in G Shocks.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I've tried to live with them but apart from the metal variety, I just can't get over their plastic-ness. Rubber also annoys me, but most watches with rubber can be swapped out. G-shocks are terrible for replacement straps. It just seems like bad after bad to buy a watch to then buy a case and strap for that watch to get rid of the plastic at the same price as the watch. Some people do and they look great.. I just haven't walked that road.

It's a bit of a shame though because I like 'useless' complications like tide indicators and electronic compasses (and often use countdown alarms, timers etc). Even if they do sometimes look like a control panel for an action man spaceship, as long as the time is visible at a glance, it would be OK.

The hight of some of them bother me. It's not so much the hight in general, more all the sticky out bits. Breitling bezels has this annoyance too, so it's not a casio thing in particular.

I'm sure there is an orig designed metal, slim, non-sticky out bits, multi-mental-functional g-shock out there somewhere.. but all said and done.. Still, would I buy it? Maybe. Are there other watches out there at similar price range? Yes. so would I buy one of these instead? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I do own a GSHOCK that mainly gets worn at work. I wanted one when they first came out as a school friend had one and I lusted after it.

This will be the third one I've owned but also my favourite.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if it ain't solar and radio syncing and cheap i ain't interested !

used to be into the 5600's and 5610 - but now the 7900 works for me with the bigger buttons.

cant be doing with analogue shocks or ana-dig , all way the hell over-priced - the next rolex for the 'all the gear no idea' brigade.

NEXT !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a few over the years, mainly because of the jobs that I did (Engineering, carpentry and horticulture/landscaping) which required something tough and waterproof. When the RC/tough solar models came along, that was an extra bonus as I didn't have to keep manually altering them or changing batteries. In no particular order, here are the ones I've had/still got.

The classic DW 6630B. I've mentioned this watch a lot on the forum, mainly because it just goes on and on. Bought in 1998, it did 14 years service as my DB until I swapped it for something else. When I retired myself in 2019, I gave it a makeover with a new case and strap and it's still going to this day 24 years later.
Fairly new here and still with its bullbars in this early watch box shot (Bottom row, second L)









After 14 years hard graft, it looked like this.









Finally, as a reward for all the good times, I gave it a make over and this is how it looks today.









I mentioned that I replaced with something else... this is also in that watchbox shot above, the next generation RC 6900. Although it looked very similar to the 6630, I just couldn't bond with it and fairly quickly moved it on... to @Davey P IIRC.









After that, I fell in love with the GA-100 range and bought the yellow version.









I liked it so much that I also acquired the white version. These are huge watches almost 50mm across and suited to my stupidly large 8" wrist.


















Another G-Shock then grabbed my attention... this was the GW-3500B, aka the Gravity Defier. As with most of my Gs, there had to be a bit of yellow in there somewhere.  









This one even has lume.









My final foray into the world of the G-Shock was a Rangeman. I had always liked the limited edition 30th anniversary Lightning Yellow model, but not the £1000 price tag, so bought a standard black model for a couple of hundred, and then swapped the case and strap for a genuine replacement kit from TixTox for £55. A little bit of yellow acetate filter under the crystal completed the look.









[IMG alt="Roger's Watch Calendar." data-ratio="75.09"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2022_03/large.997731960_20220310_0614291.jpg.ccb4a7d683d3604cca56fbd1b7850304.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

They are what they are.

That is to day, I love them. Have several. I love the fact that they are available in a very wide range of prices, from <£100 to tens of thousands.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have recently become custodian of a square solar, radio controlled G Shock, which I would call "the hassle free edition", because I don't have to get the instructions out every time I have to fiddle with it. One recommendation I would make to anybody thinking of a G Shock, if you go around all day worrying about the tides off Kuala Lumpur, then buy the appropriate model, otherwise you'll end up with a multitude of unnecessary functions that you'll forget how to use. :laughing2dw:

The Bluetooth function is good when linked up with your phone via the Casio app.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I've had a bit of a love hate relationship with G-Shock watches to be honest.

I also think every collection should have one, and my first was a CasiOak, which I sold after a month, then bought the same one again, and then sold that one. (there is a pattern forming...read on)

I then bought a GA-2000 (the yellow one) which I then sold after about a month, then I bought the same watch again, and then sold that one.

Last week I bought another GA-2100s-1AER (black version) I think I'll keep this as my 'better beater', but past history indicates that this will be sold in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> It's a bit of a shame though because I like 'useless' complications like tide indicators and electronic compasses


 Well I guess it depends what you get the watch for but I have used plenty of features on G Shocks including the two mentioned here.



SolaVeritate said:


> I'm sure there is an orig designed metal, slim, non-sticky out bits, multi-mental-functional g-shock out there somewhere..


 Definitely is! That said I reckon there's a G Shock out there for just about everybody. Spoilt for choice with the amount of designs,colours and sizes!



Rotundus said:


> if it ain't solar and radio syncing and cheap i ain't interested


 I think the G's with these two features are definitely my most wanted feature in a G Shock. It's such a good combo.

Nice collection @Roger the Dodger I know your a big fan and seeing that DW 6630B used like it should be and then lovingly restored is fantastic!



WRENCH said:


> The Bluetooth function is good when linked up with your phone via the Casio app.


 Can't say I'm a massive fan of the Bluetooth syncing. It just doesn't do all that much to be honest. It's definitely not a deal breaker for me when considering one.



tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> 'better beater'


 Ha ha, this is when you know your a watch addict!



tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I also think every collection should have one, and my first was a CasiOak, which I sold after a month, then bought the same one again, and then sold that one


 Couldn't agree more, there's room for one in every collection. I did the same with the casioak. Just wasn't a fan.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roxyben said:


> Can't say I'm a massive fan of the Bluetooth syncing. It just doesn't do all that much to be honest. It's definitely not a deal breaker for me when considering one.


 I had a period where my day had to be accurately monitored, and for that purpose it was invaluable, and very easy to use. It measures distance, height climbed, calories burned etc, once linked with the Casio app. (Step tracker) and maps it out. Which on a watch I got off Amazon for £56 doesn't seem a bad deal at all. Once connected it also sync's the time etc without the need to get the instructions out, and it finds your phone. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> I had a period where my day had to be accurately monitored, and for that purpose it was invaluable, and very easy to use. It measures distance, height climbed, calories burned etc, once linked with the Casio app. (Step tracker) and maps it out. Which on a watch I got off Amazon for £56 doesn't seem a bad deal at all. Once connected it also sync's the time etc without the need to get the instructions out, and it finds your phone. :laughing2dw:


 Ah right, I get you now. To my Knowledge there is two different apps. There is G Shock connected which is really basic and not much use to it and there is the G Shock move app which has all the fitness analytics and stuff like that. I think you are referring to that one? Not got any issue with that one as it could be beneficial to quite a lot of people on the fitness side of things, and you most certainly found it helpful so that's a good thing. Its the G Shock connected app which I don't think is much cop. You can just do all the basics like change alarms and stuff like that. All of which can be done on the watch anyway.

What does everyone think to the MT-G and MR-G range of G Shocks. At first I wasn't too sure about them, I thought why spend all that money on a G Shock. As time has gone on though I am beginning to see the appeal of them! Wouldn't really want to bash one up though which goes against what I reckon a G Shock is for in the first place. So its an odd bit off the market for me the more expensive G Shocks. Some of the are really nice though!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

The normal Casio app is really more of a benefit to people who normally can't receive the radio signal, so it has its use for some.

Have you seen the new MRG-B5000D-1DR it's £3,200 and its already sold out! Now that is to me overpriced but people are paying it


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Roxyben said:


> What does everyone think to the MT-G and MR-G range of G Shocks. At first I wasn't too sure about them, I thought why spend all that money on a G Shock. As time has gone on though I am beginning to see the appeal of them! Wouldn't really want to bash one up though which goes against what I reckon a G Shock is for in the first place. So its an odd bit off the market for me the more expensive G Shocks. Some of the are really nice though!


 Fantastic looking watches, and very well made.

Having said that, I like them less because they are all analogue now and I prefer digital G-Shocks. I'd love to see a MR-G version of the Rangeman.

I think some of the older MT-Gs or MR-Gs were digital and I might pick up an old one some day to add to the G-Shock collection.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great thread; I gave up putting on individual reactions since every post here has been interesting and I love all theG-Shock pictures members have posted.

I have a couple of G-Shocks in my collection, purchased in a Debenhams sale for absolute peanuts; nothing fancy, pretty basic models. I do hope that Casio doesn't take the G-Shock range too upmarket and so deprive those of us on limited budgets the opportunity to have "the G-Shock experience" once in a while.

I am generally a fan of the G-Shock, partly because they can fulfil the "tough" outdoor and watery roles of much more expensive watches without breaking the bank. For me, the bold styling and the availability of so many colourways - some of them gloriously "outrageous" - are positive factors. I believe that the problem with rubber strap breakage and replacement on Casio watches, including G-Shocks, has been aired elsewhere. I don't know if Casio rubber straps are more prone to breakage than those from other reputable companies, and I suppose that most watch companies charge a premium when selling replacement straps, annoying though it is.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> The normal Casio app is really more of a benefit to people who normally can't receive the radio signal, so it has its use for some.


 Ah great point there, never thought of it that way.



Dxnnis said:


> Have you seen the new MRG-B5000D-1DR it's £3,200 and its already sold out! Now that is to me overpriced but people are paying it


 Yes I have, not sure what to think of it really, it looks impressive but that price tag is just astronomical. Its not like the module is anything new or that it is a new shape or something. I do realise its polished very nicely and that the watch head is made up of 20 odd different parts but it still doesn't warrant that price tag for me. Obviously it does for some though with it being sold out! Casio must be doing something right. I guess this is where I come to my crossroads with G Shocks, my thinking in the past has been that they should be cheapish and plastic, but having just recently bought a full metal one who knows what I will think in a few months. I quite like the Frogman's but they also draw a rather large price tag.



Always said:


> I have a couple of G-Shocks in my collection, purchased in a Debenhams sale for absolute peanuts; nothing fancy, pretty basic models. I do hope that Casio doesn't take the G-Shock range too upmarket and so deprive those of us on limited budgets the opportunity to have "the G-Shock experience" once in a while.


 These type of watches really are the only watch you will ever need. But the fact that we are here pretty much negates that as we are all watch nuts!

The new MRG-B5000B-1. Picture for those who haven't seen it. Also comes in silver.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Always said:


> I do hope that Casio doesn't take the G-Shock range too upmarket and so deprive those of us on limited budgets the opportunity to have "the G-Shock experience" once in a while.


 I don't think they will. They know that a lot of their buying audience like them for cheap collectability.

Casio have been cheap (£100 or under) G-Shocks a lot recently so they do seem to know where their bread is buttered.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> Casio have been cheap (£100 or under) G-Shocks a lot recently so they do seem to know where their bread is buttered.


 That should of course have read: "Casio have been releasing cheap (£100 or under) G-Shocks a lot recently so they do seem to know where their bread is buttered."

You could also optionally de-mangle the metaphor if you want. ;-)


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> Fantastic looking watches, and very well made.
> 
> Having said that, I like them less because they are all analogue now and I prefer digital G-Shocks. I'd love to see a MR-G version of the Rangeman.
> 
> I think some of the older MT-Gs or MR-Gs were digital and I might pick up an old one some day to add to the G-Shock collection.


 Oh, Casio must have heard me!

Looks like we now have a MR-G digital square!

The MRG-B5000D-1 and MRG-B5000B-1, at $3500 and $4000 respectively.

MRG-B5000D-1 | CASIO

MRG-B5000B-1 | CASIO


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Various g-shocks such as Casioaks can often be picked up new in sales for as little as £60-£70. Considering the functions, accuracy, toughness, customisation options etc it could fairly be argued that g-shocks in this range are the only watch that make any sense, as nothing, absolutely nothing out performs them. I usually have one or two in this price range in the drawer and would'nt be without one.

Doesn't stop me lusting after and buying other marques aswell however


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> Various g-shocks such as Casioaks can often be picked up new in sales for as little as £60-£70. Considering the functions, accuracy, toughness, customisation options etc it could fairly be argued that g-shocks in this range are the only watch that make any sense, as nothing, absolutely nothing out performs them. I usually have one or two in this price range in the drawer and would'nt be without one.
> 
> Doesn't stop me lusting after and buying other marques aswell however


 I wouldn't be without a few for the times you want to wear a watch that you just know will still be working even after a pretty rough day.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Dxnnis said:


> I wouldn't be without a few for the times you want to wear a watch that you just know will still be working even after a pretty rough day.


 Drop an auto on a tiled floor and it's kaput, drop a g-shock, pick it up, put it back on without even having to check it out.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Well I visited the London shop earlier on Carnaby street I think. Was in G Shock heaven. Didn't buy anything though, just looking! Was nice to pass by though, many temptations but I did resist.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Well I visited the London shop earlier on Carnaby street I think. Was in G Shock heaven. Didn't buy anything though, just looking! Was nice to pass by though, many temptations but I did resist.


 What was the MRG £3000+ ?


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> What was the MRG £3000+ ?


 Yes. Forgot the exact prices but the black and silver have a difference of about £400 I think.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

The black is a little pricier, surprised you never got one of each lol :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> The black is a little pricier, surprised you never got one of each lol :laughing2dw:


 I don't think I could justify the price really. Having recently bought a GMW-B5000D-1ER full metal I fail to see how the MRG version is £1000s more. It's nice, I do appreciate the complexities of the case and the bracelet and also all of the polishing but the full metal I recently picked up just covers all bases for me. I think it's pretty much the same module as well. It's just too much of a price gap to get round for what is in my opinion not much more gain. I know others will disagree but that's how I see it.

Now some of the other MRG's on the other hand, much more sensibly priced with a bit more tech packed in seems a much better proposition.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

I was going to ask how many G-Shock owners on here dress there G's a little sometimes with different straps etc














just a bit if fun sometimes when you just fancy a little change?


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> I was going to ask how many G-Shock owners on here dress there G's a little sometimes with different straps etc
> View attachment 41851
> View attachment 41853
> 
> ...


 I have never done it, not sure about some of them but yours looks ok. Is that a special adapter to allow you to do this?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

It's not the resin type adapter, it's from those grumpy buggers at jaysandkays. Good quality but takes ages to arrive from the states. They was originally for the GX-56BB but still fit, just a fraction wide. They do make a smaller lug version as well at 20mm that would probably have been better.

I do have quite a few other adapters but these are the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Just going to add a few more pics from my G Shock visit. Was greeted by this sign unfortunately when I turned up. Very unprofessional. That's when I went on a wander and ended up in the Panerai boutique!

 

Side profile of the new MRG.

 

Few shots of information regarding making a G Shock.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

New Casiooak bluetooth tough solar models announced. GA-B2100










Was bound to happen due to the popularity of this model. Not fussed myself as I didn't get on with mine, the addition of bluetooth and solar isn't going to change this but I can see these being very popular.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roxyben said:


> New Casiooak bluetooth tough solar models announced. GA-B2100


 Looks nice in yellow, and the Bluetooth/solar features are a sensible addition to the range, well played Casio :thumbs_up:

I had a green one for a while (non-Bluetooth version), but I found it a tad too small for my taste, so I gave it to @apm101 in last year's Secret Santa :rltrlt:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Yes the yellows my favourite too. I also breifly had one Davey but didn't really get on with the fit of it. Loved the look of it and the colour, was a grey one, but we just didn't bond.

Maybe I could try again. Who knows. Like you said though a great upgrade to a very popular watch.

I can see an influx of the older models appearing everywhere as people offload them to swap for the newer models.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Should have had MB6 plus Bluetooth, but as you say sure to be popular. Personally I never wanted one though :swoon: the latest update has not changed my mind on getting one (yet?)


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Also a shame what was the day of the week subdial just shows mode and battery level, battery level could have gone on small display as L,M or H like in lots of others?


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

I can see me being tempted by the yellow, but will wait for a sale or a used one at a good price as there is a very real chance of me flipping it.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Also a shame what was the day of the week subdial just shows mode and battery level, battery level could have gone on small display as L,M or H like in lots of others?


 The L M H indicator would be a lot better but it doesn't bother me the loss of the date pointer thing. Always takes more than a glance on those things anyway for me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roxyben said:


> New Casiooak bluetooth tough solar models announced. GA-B2100
> 
> 
> 
> Was bound to happen due to the popularity of this model. Not fussed myself as I didn't get on with mine, the addition of bluetooth and solar isn't going to change this but I can see these being very popular.


 I'd have one way before a "MoonSwatch". :yes:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> I'd have one way before a "MoonSwatch". :yes:


 Couldn't agree more wrench. Me and the wife were just discussing the same thing. A G Shock is such a much better proposition.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a few G-Shocks and quite like them, I prefer the ones with hands to the fully digital though!

Although this doesn't have hands, I like it one as it's R.C and tough solar- Strap it on and go!, It lives under a smal LED lamp until i'm ready to wear it, It's always fully charged since I kept it under the lamp!










This is the latest addition, Bought it off fleabay, It was customised by the seller, The 'Proper' ones are far too expensive as I think they were a very limited run!










I think I gave £20 for this one from Facebook marketplace!, Cheapo that can take some hammer!










I thought this one was a fake, Turned out after some googling that it's a very early model, Not one of their best as the plastic bezel has now fully perished and disintigrated!! :laugh:










I was caught out with an 'as new' £15 fake G-Shock many years ago from the bootsale!, I didn't know that no G Shocks had crowns for adjusting time!, I can't find pics of it now so probably deleted them in embarrassment! :blush:

It was actually a good watch and ran for a few years, No idea what happened to it though!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Been considering a 2100 myself but still waiting to see where the design goes as they seem to be evolving quite rapidly and an all analogue is surely on the way at some point and then I will probably get one.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Been considering a 2100 myself but still waiting to see where the design goes as they seem to be evolving quite rapidly and an all analogue is surely on the way at some point and then I will probably get one.


 I had one and didn't like it. Just didn't sit right on the wrist. But the funny thing is I just know I will end up with another at some point. Being into watches has never made sense anyway! :laugh:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Been considering a 2100 myself but still waiting to see where the design goes as they seem to be evolving quite rapidly and an all analogue is surely on the way at some point and then I will probably get one.


 One for a great price at the moment in the classifieds. I keep thinking about it but then I remember that I didn't like mine!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> One for a great price at the moment in the classifieds. I keep thinking about it but then I remember that I didn't like mine!


 Did see that one but not keen on the digital display and would rather have it all analogue. Maybe one day they will make one :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Can see these new ones being popular.


----------



## Lucas_louis (Jun 15, 2021)

I think compare with other famous brand around the world, the price of G Shock seems quite acceptable for middle-class. It is also suitable to carry to work.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Lucas_louis said:


> I think compare with other famous brand around the world, the price of G Shock seems quite acceptable for middle-class. It is also suitable to carry to work.


 Suited to anything you can throw at it including work! G Shocks are for all! Not sure what your getting at with the classes thing.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Today I went to the Carnaby Street G-Shock store, I had the kids with me and said I would buy them something if the wished, the oldest is of to Uni soon, hopefully, perhaps a nice Casioak style, stylish with solar and bluetooth. Middle one wants a gold digital old school, with the youngest maybe wanting a baby-G to go with his multi function digital he got for his birthday.

Mum something purple maybe and if theres anything left over maybe a mudmaster for Dad.......

Was the only person in the store for 20 minutes or more looking at the whole range, the little history cards, the slideshows etc. etc. Not a peep from either of the sales assistance, one was stood half in a cupboard watching something on a mobile phone, and the other lounged up against a display case.

I was wearing my orange G-Shock watch deliberately to show I was already a fan, my little one had his on too, but nothing, no acknowledgement, no eye contact, no interest.

I stomped out saying loudly I'd rather but online than hand over my credit card to those idiots.

We went to the Swatch shop and got the little one a Game Over watch.....No Omega X in stock in Carnaby Street or Covent Garden........


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Darren 66 said:


> Today I went to the Carnaby Street G-Shock store, I had the kids with me and said I would buy them something if the wished, the oldest is of to Uni soon, hopefully, perhaps a nice Casioak style, stylish with solar and bluetooth. Middle one wants a gold digital old school, with the youngest maybe wanting a baby-G to go with his multi function digital he got for his birthday.
> 
> Mum something purple maybe and if theres anything left over maybe a mudmaster for Dad.......
> 
> ...


 I was down there a few months ago and was very excited to visit what is G Shocks flagship store in London, and like your visit I left very disappointed. First it was closed with a tatty sign left in the window. Then when I did gain entry there was no interaction with the staff, how are you, can I help you etc. Left me feeling a little cold about the whole visit.

Its a good job my love for G Shocks can weather such set backs!


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Roxyben said:


> I was down there a few months ago and was very excited to visit what is G Shocks flagship store in London, and like your visit I left very disappointed. First it was closed with a tatty sign left in the window. Then when I did gain entry there was no interaction with the staff, how are you, can I help you etc. Left me feeling a little cold about the whole visit.
> 
> Its a good job my love for G Shocks can weather such set backs!


 It sounds like all the stores are good for are seeing the watches in the flesh before ordering online?


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> It sounds like all the stores are good for are seeing the watches in the flesh before ordering online?


 I would go again if I was in the area or wanted to look at a certain watch. Maybe another day the experience would be totally different. Who knows.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

A little G goodness to lighten the thread a little








A little middle class offering today with my GD100


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Roxyben said:


> I would go again if I was in the area or wanted to look at a certain watch. Maybe another day the experience would be totally different. Who knows.


 I agree, if I'm around I'll probably pop in again, however I won't make a special trip to go there...


----------



## Lucas_louis (Jun 15, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Suited to anything you can throw at it including work! G Shocks are for all! Not sure what your getting at with the classes thing.


 I just wanted to say that G-shock is not just for the rich. That's why I like it. Sorry for my unclear explanation.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Lucas_louis said:


> I just wanted to say that G-shock is not just for the rich. That's why I like it. Sorry for my unclear explanation.


 I'm not sure that anyone considers G-Shock as being high end or luxury, there generally tool watches made to take abuse and function anywhere all the time.

That's not to say that there aren't a couple of expensive models costing a couple of grand.....


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

More than a couple of grand for some


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

£6729.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> £6729.


 No.. no no no..


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

New one on the left, outgoing watch on the right. GWG-1000-1A3ER and the GG-B100-1A3ER side by side.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the Casio vintage range, they are small enough for me to wear and I enjoy the retro styling, got quite a few limited editions which are quite quirky


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i thought i posted my g shocks , may be not anyway, i was not a g shock person if i am honest till i saw the GA 2100 series i was struck by the dial layout been ani/didgi and the colour range ( pre solar/Bluetooth versions), then the biggest impression was when i saw the casioak modification!! that was it obsession time again :tongue:

first was a black dial, then blue , then grey, i converted the blue and grey dial with the modified bracelets , then been obsessed with white dials i found the smaller 40 mm GA2100 , and subsequent bracelet mod , that all happened within 2 months ( not having bought a watch for over a year)

as quickly as the obsession came it subsided when i had the colours i wanted and with the mods ,so here is what i ended up with :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> i thought i posted my g shocks , may be not anyway, i was not a g shock person if i am honest till i saw the GA 2100 series i was struck by the dial layout been ani/didgi and the colour range ( pre solar/Bluetooth versions), then the biggest impression was when i saw the casioak modification!! that was it obsession time again :tongue:
> 
> first was a black dial, then blue , then grey, i converted the blue and grey dial with the modified bracelets , then been obsessed with white dials i found the smaller 40 mm GA2100 , and subsequent bracelet mod , that all happened within 2 months ( not having bought a watch for over a year)
> 
> ...


 That white one looks super-sweet Deano


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> That white one looks super-sweet Deano


 Have to agree with @Allthingsmustpass that white one looks class :notworthy:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

I purchased the Silver Casioak the other week and it is a stunner:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TYtzfgEFmy8?feature=oembed


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

A new version of the Casioak to be released. Very modern looking. Will have bluetooth but no tough solar.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Sgt Pepper said:


> I purchased the Silver Casioak the other week and it is a stunner:
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TYtzfgEFmy8?feature=oembed


 I got the launch e-mail and was keen to purchase, however the delivery dates were whilst we are away so I'll wait until we get back....


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> A new version of the Casioak to be released. Very modern looking. Will have bluetooth but no tough solar.


 Looks nice but why the way over engineered case design? Very strange to have it in 2 halves. The new MRG square looks great but that is well over the top in the design of the bezel in soooo many parts, just showing they can just because they can


----------



## AdamLikesWatches (Feb 6, 2021)

What are people's experience with bluetooth on their G-Shocks? I've never owned one with bluetooth before.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Bluetooth works no problem whenever I tried it but to be honest I only ever used it to check the battery level when I first got one then unpaired and never used it again.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

AdamLikesWatches said:


> What are people's experience with bluetooth on their G-Shocks? I've never owned one with bluetooth before.


 Had no issues with my Bluetooth enabled G's, just don't expect much out of it though. Apart from setting the time and alarms and such it doesn't really do much unless you get something like a GG-B100-1A3ER Mudmaster which is the most involved watch regarding Bluetooth that I have come across.

A lot of people like it for the syncing of time especially in places in the world where you can't get the multiband signal.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Tried on the GM-B2100D-1AER today at Chisholm Hunter in Kingston.

Very nice, good size, good weight and lovely solid bracelet.

I have to stop going into watch shops......


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Darren 66 said:


> Tried on the GM-B2100D-1AER today at Chisholm Hunter in Kingston.
> 
> Very nice, good size, good weight and lovely solid bracelet.
> 
> I have to stop going into watch shops......


 Take it your tempted by one?


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Take it your tempted by one?


 Unfortunately too tempted...

My wife said immediately get it, I said I would wait until my son comes back from university next week and use his Unidays discount code for 20% discount on the G-Shock website.

Spookily I read through my emails last night and had an email from said website, it had a 20% discount code with it, watch should be arriving Monday......


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Darren 66 said:


> Unfortunately too tempted...
> 
> My wife said immediately get it, I said I would wait until my son comes back from university next week and use his Unidays discount code for 20% discount on the G-Shock website.
> 
> Spookily I read through my emails last night and had an email from said website, it had a 20% discount code with it, watch should be arriving Monday......


 Look forward to seeing your WRUW when it arrives


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Darren 66 said:


> Unfortunately too tempted...
> 
> My wife said immediately get it, I said I would wait until my son comes back from university next week and use his Unidays discount code for 20% discount on the G-Shock website.
> 
> Spookily I read through my emails last night and had an email from said website, it had a 20% discount code with it, watch should be arriving Monday......


 Great news. Only ever seen these in the cabinet but they do look very good! Look forward to seeing it.


----------

